# Was ist denn ein pch fan header? und was mache ich mit dem 13 pin led connector?



## GreitZ (9. August 2019)

Hallo ihr lieben Leutz, ich habe mir ein Asus x570 F Gaming gekauft und kann mit den beiden Anschlüssen nichts anfangen, weiß jemand zu helfen?
Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Schwarzseher (9. August 2019)

LED connector (13-pin LED1_CON1)This connector is for connecting the LED strip on your back I/O cover.
S. 1-15
PCH Fan wird der Lüfter auf dem Board für den Chipsatz sein.
PCH fan connector (4 pin PCH_FAN)The PCH Fan connector is for connecting the PCH fan on your PCH cover
S. 1-21 
Steht aber alles in deiner Beschreibung Das aus Papier oder eben Online bei Asus


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. August 2019)

pch fan header ist ein platfom controller hub (Chipsatz) fan (Lüfter) header (Anschluss).

Der RGB-Anschluss ist für optionalen Leuchtkram den du einbauen kannst wenn du willst.


----------



## GreitZ (10. August 2019)

Danke euch, das Handbuch habe ich auch in Papierform und als PDF gelesen. Konnte aber nichts anfangen damit das dieser Lüfteranschluss extra auf einer Seite angepriesen wird. 
Aber was ist an dem Anschluss so besonders. Alle Fan connectoren ausser der Wasserpumpe haben 1 A und laufen auf 12 V und sind vom BoARD Steuerbar.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. August 2019)

Der ist nichts besonderes - das ist ein Lüfteranschluss wie alle andern auch. Das PCH_FAN ist nur die Bezeichnung dass man weiß dass er für den Chipsatzlüfter gedacht ist und im BIOS der Eintrag PCH_FAN diesen Anschluss regelt. Du kannst an das Ding aber natürlich auch beispielsweise nen Gehäuselüfter hängen. 

Die Nomenklatur ist da frei bei jedem hersteller. Manche nennens CPU_FAN1,2,3, andere SYSFAN1 bis x, manche haben nen PCH_FAN dabei und manche nennens nur FAN1, FAN2,... - technisch gesehen ist das aber alles dasselbe.


----------

